# Chardonnay!!!



## proud_mummy

Do you like her dress? :lol: 

she had her bath today :wink: 

she met her friends :lol: 

they seemed to get on :wink:


----------



## *Andrea*

Ohhh...She is soo sweet and I LOVE her name!!! Is she getting along with her friends very well? My cats play to rough with Junie so she is a little skeptical about them.


----------



## Guest

awwww soooo cute

Aren't you in London? 

How come you have Foreign plug sockets?


----------



## proud_mummy

they are english


----------



## Rubyfox

I love the pics, thanks for keeping me up-dated. I like to see how she is growing. LOL


----------



## *Sarah*

how are they english they have 2 holes and sorry to be rude but considering kennel cough is highly contageous why invite other dogs over and where are the other chis


----------



## Guest

no they arent, I live in england and those are not english plugs


----------



## proud_mummy

try looking then they have 3 :wave:


----------



## Alisha

Aww what alittle doll she is


----------



## proud_mummy

its contagious for 7 days :wave:


----------



## *Sarah*

ummm no it isnt it's 2 weeks minimum I worked with dogs and considering u have a house full of dogs u dont know who has what cos of the incubation period.


----------



## proud_mummy

LOL maybe you should call the vet and tell him he is going wrong then :lol:


----------



## *Sarah*

proud_mummy said:


> LOL maybe you should call the vet and tell him he is going wrong then :lol:


considering Zero had kennel cough at 10 weeks I think I know hun it has 1 -2 weeks incubation and those arent english sockets either, and why are none of your other dogs ever in the pictures and thats a pretty large "flat".


----------



## Guest

Its not really funny, I mean you have already lost 3 pups, If I was you I would be extra carefull


----------



## proud_mummy

i dont live in a flat :wave:


----------



## *Sarah*

proud_mummy said:


> i dont live in a flat :wave:



check ur newbie post hun u said u did!!!


----------



## proud_mummy

ues its a house but me and a friend rent downstairs and other people have upstairs maybe you should ask the people from here that have seen them :wave:


----------



## *Sarah*

Posted: Fri Jan 27, 2006 4:40 pm Post subject: MUM TO 5 CHIS

HI all i live in london i am 25 years old and have 6 chihuahuas i live with my crazy flat mate and her hamster and obviously my dogs 

I quote u above why say flat mate if it's a house


----------



## proud_mummy

thats hardly an offence is it now


----------



## *Sarah*

proud_mummy said:


> ues its a house but me and a friend rent downstairs and other people have upstairs maybe you should ask the people from here that have seen them :wave:


why not take a photo of the puppy and her mum and I'll shut up there has been enough problems on this board and considering I think we're trying to protect fellow members here just take a photo and I will shush


----------



## proud_mummy

what exactly are you emplying


----------



## *Sarah*

proud_mummy said:


> what exactly are you emplying


take a photo then


----------



## proud_mummy

ok i will once you say what your emplying


----------



## *Sarah*

I'm not being rude but this is a public board u want someone to part with their money over this puppy so take a photo of her with her mum as I find it strange her mother is never in a single photo.


----------



## proud_mummy

since when did i ask for your opinion? i will post a picture


----------



## *Sarah*

proud_mummy said:


> since when did i ask for your opinion? i will post a picture


you didnt but posting on this board asks for an opinion u also want to come to MY meetup hence I want proof u are who u say u are before u see my dogs


----------



## minnie_27

Hi i don't normally post, but i regularly come and read whats posted. But i've just read what your all saying and it seems that your all been quite nasty for no reason. This is a place where people come to post about their chi's, but its often a few members picking on others. Its not suprising that lots of members feel the need to leave after constent hassle. 
I'm not trying to cause any problems, just saying how I see it.


----------



## proud_mummy

easily sorted i wont go and how can it be YOUR meet if like you it is a public board you should never have posted if its private


----------



## *Sarah*

proud_mummy said:


> easily sorted i wont go and how can it be YOUR meet if like you it is a public board you should never have posted if its private


Why not post a photo you have a camera at ur disposal and it will silence me.


----------



## minnie_27

proud_mummy shouldn't have to prove anything, she hasn't done anything for you to question her like this.


----------



## *Sarah*

minnie_27 said:


> proud_mummy shouldn't have to prove anything, she hasn't done anything for you to question her like this.


she does she's asking money from a valued member for this dog and any breeder would welcome questions etc.


----------



## Guest

proud_mummy said:


> what exactly are you emplying


I'll tell you what I'm emplying

I dont think you have any puppys for sale, I think its all a sick scam.


----------



## minnie_27

Yes i understand that, but you are not being very friendly or polite in the way you are asking. It just seems quite rude.


----------



## *Sarah*

minnie_27 said:


> Yes i understand that, but you are not being very friendly or polite in the way you are asking. It just seems quite rude.


sadly hun you havent seen what has happened on these boards this person has upset one member and I wanna see a proof photo she also wants to come to a meetup but after previous events I wanna see this is real for everyones sake, I cant see how a long coat pup can come from 2 smooth parents considering the gene is recessive and people havent bred they types together for years.


----------



## proud_mummy

ok if you calm down i will post it i actually need to take it and i wil be forwarding it to julie :wave:


----------



## minnie_27

You are both right to want to ask a lot of questions, so that no one on the board gets scamed, but i think the way you go about it is wrong.
Just giving my opinion though. :wave:
I have read sadly about the other puppies and I suppose maybe I am being naive in hoping this isnt somebody scamming people.


----------



## Rubyfox

Yes please stay I need my regular pics and up dates of my little princess


----------



## Guest

we dont want it to be a scam any more than you do. We know how much Julie wants this pup. But it just doesnt all add up.


----------



## minnie_27

Well thats hope it isn't, I just want this to be a friendly place as I enjoy coming and reading what everyone has put, and using advice writen for my own chi.


----------



## Rubyfox

proud_mummy said:


> ok if you calm down i will post it i actually need to take it and i wil be forwarding it to julie :wave:



Ok If it means more pics then just send them my way. LOL


----------



## Kari

Jodie I said that I would look in to it, there was no reason to bring it up on the boards. And Sarah, you know from past experiences that that's not how things need to be done here. Both of you should have taken this to PM's.  

I understand your concern, I want this to be legit too. Julie is the best and deserves nothing but the best treatment. All I hope is that she ends up with that gorgeous little girl. I guess time will tell.


----------



## foxywench

not trying to start anything...but just a query...you say you live in england...im assuming where these pictures were taken since any dog leaving england cannot enter again without petpassport or quarrentin (there may be some european towns that allowed entry but not from what i understnd) so if the pup is located in the UK why in the pictures are the plug sockets American sockets?! (im from england i knwo what english plug sockets look like...) im a little confused. its not even like you can say there french or spanish either because eupropean sockets are round pinned not flat...thats a US socket!

so im a little confused...
oftherwise shes very pretty...and i hope everything goes well...
that part with the sockets is just realy confusing me... especially since i know the import laws for england VERY well.


----------



## diamonddolly

right c'mon people this is a bit harsh i do understand what evryone is saying but ive spoke too her on the phone and she sounds nice and resonable


----------



## proud_mummy

let them have their opinion it doesnt bother me :wave:


----------



## diamonddolly

when are your next puppies jue steph? whos gonna be the mum?
i might of found my new baby heres a pic

im still not sure because im very keen of some others


----------



## diamonddolly

sorry about the size


----------



## proud_mummy

now she is cute where did you find that puppy in essex or you need to travel :wave:


----------



## diamonddolly

yes he is cute no cornwall  but thay will be meeting me halfway if i defently want him but im quite keen on the other puppies the £500 ones so ill go see them first krystal x x


----------



## proud_mummy

meet you halfway :?


----------



## Rubyfox

Stef I have sent you a pm :wave:


----------



## proud_mummy

i got it :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox

O Krystal what a handsome boy he is, see you will get the perfect chi very soon.  
How old is he?


----------



## foxywench

i wasnt trying to be harsh and dont have a clue whats going on, im just confused as to why the pictures have american plug sockets when you cant ship any puppy thats been to america back to england without a petpassport (which takes at least 6 months) or a 6 month quarrentine...
so HOW are the plug sockets american?! thats all i was asking...id hate to think of someone sending a puppy form the US only to have it have to sit in quarrentine for 6 monhts!


----------



## proud_mummy

if you want to argue it then feel free to do so :wave:


----------



## Kari

:shock: Krystal, that pup is gorgeous!!! Will you be getting him?


----------



## Nona

That puppy _is_ really pretty Krystal, what other puppies are you going to see, have you got pics of them? I hope you get a result from either/or, I was really upset about Sapphire...

I don't understand the plug thing, aren't american plug sockets two-pin only? I was there twice and I remember they were two-pin not three.....but the socket in proud mummys pics look different to uk sockets too.... :scratch:


----------



## Nona

Ok forget that, I just went to wikipedia and they say that america have 3-pin ac sockets too  :lol:


----------



## proud_mummy

LOL :lol:


----------



## Kari

So do both America and overseas have the same sockets? Not trying to start anything, I just really have no idea.


----------



## Courtney

I'm curious, what do the UK ones look like :?:


----------



## Nona

Kari it's ok, i'm not trying to argue with anyone either, i was genuinely puzzled with the sockets too lol :lol: 

US ac sockets are two-pin or three-pin, apparently, but the US three-pin is different to the UK one. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestic_AC_power_plugs_and_sockets

I think that the socket in the pic is nothing to go crazy about, after all it could easy be because an american machine was being used in the house and so needed the right socket. Or the person who actually wired the house maybe wired that socket up himself. Who knows who lived their in the past, maybe they came over from america and brought lots of their own appliances to save money. I don't think we can judge proud mummy's authenticity over a socket... 

:shock:


----------



## Kari

The washing machine is also an American machine I think. So maybe they installed that socket to fit the machine? :dontknow:

This is american (also from proud_mummys pic):









I think this is U.K.









Am I right or wrong guys?


----------



## Nona

You are correct  
I was about to go google a uk ac socket but you beat me to it! (i'm upset!) :roll: :lol: 

Guys, I think it's _insane_ that this thread went crazy over a *socket*.
I'm pretty sure that proud mummy is from the UK and that the socket is from a previous person living in the house, most likely the person who wired the house for themselves initially. If anyone is in doubt over whether she's for real or not, they'll soon know when Rubyfox goes to pick up Chardonnay.


----------



## Kari

I couldn't help myself.  :lol: 

Like I said before, time will tell if proud_mummy is legit. I'm not saying she isn't :wink: I'm just saying all that matters is that Julie ends up with that beautiful little puppy.


----------



## Rubyfox

Thanks Kari, :wave:


----------



## foxywench

the reason im going a little crazy about the sockets is because US sockets CANNOT be instaled in the UK, not only is it illegal, but its also impossible, UK sockets are charted for 240 volts, US sockets can only handle 120 volts...if you were to use a US product in a UK house it would BURN!!! (possibly explode) and it is NOT possible to have a US apliance changed UP in voltage, apliances can be changed DOWN, but NOT up and if they could they would also have to change the actual plug...

i KNOW because we moved from the UK to the US...the sockets are nothign alike, US products WILL not work in the UK, you even need a special converter and socket converter for something as simple as a hairdyer...

and its definatly a US socket, UK is 3 regtangular prong, US is 2 flat and 1 semi circle (newer, the origional were just 2 flat prong) and the majority of the rest of europe looks like the american except its 2 circular prongs.
That is 100% definatly a socket in the US, any socket like that is not only illegal, but also an extreem fire hazard!

i just dont want ANYONE getting hurt or scammed, and since a puppy CANNOT be shipped fomr the US to the UK without a pet pasport (which i covered takes 6 months to establish) or a 6 month quarrentine...

on that note...im leaving this thread alone, i dont want to see anyone get hurt but aparently noone wants to actually look at the evidence in the photos themselves...


----------



## Kari

I don't want Julie getting hurt either. That's why I posted the different sockets to see if the people in the U.K. recognized them or not. I don't know what's going on. If I am giving my normal member opinion, not my moderator one, I do think all of this is strange.  I think what will be the breaker is if Julie ends up with the pup. If she does, even if she doesn't  , then everything will finally be solved.


----------



## foxywench

i truly hope julie gets the baby of her dreams dont get me wrong...but ive seen soooo many people get scammed over the internet! and while the sockets seem like a tiny detail, when you thing of what it could mean...its pretty big deal...


----------



## Kari

I totally agree, it is a big deal.  But really it is a wait and see situation. Julie is fully aware of all that is being discussed, so she is going in to this with eyes wide open.


----------



## foxywench

good good, fingers crossed! if it turns out to be a scam can i beat them up!? :twisted:


----------



## Rubyfox

Heehee LOL
I am fine, thanks for all your advice and I know that you are only looking out for me, I am intouch with Steph everyday and she hasn't even mentioned money (A deposit) she feels she can trust me to pay when I see her. 
:wave:


----------



## Ory&C

I'm not talking about this particular case but in general...... buying a dog is not something you do over night. It takes months (sometimes years) or research. You have to read the books, search different lines and breeders on line and when you decide to go for it, you have to contact the official breed club that gives you a list of well established breeders and then before making any reservations you go and visit the breeder at his home. you check out the dogs, living conditions and after that you can make reservations for your puppy..... that way nobody gets hurt! :wave:


----------



## Kari

Rubyfox said:


> Heehee LOL
> I am fine, thanks for all your advice and I know that you are only looking out for me, I am intouch with Steph everyday and she hasn't even mentioned money (A deposit) she feels she can trust me to pay when I see her.
> :wave:


To be honest I am bummed because we don't get to see pics of Chardonnay (I had to sneak a peek somewhere else to see them  ).  I hope you'll post them Julie, she is beautiful. :love5:


----------



## Rubyfox

Just for you Kari











She looks lighter than she actually is there.


----------



## azusaheart

Maybe you mentioned this, but when do you actually go and see her?


----------



## Kari

:love4: WOW!! She is soooo beautiful!!! Thank you for posting a pic of her. :love5:


----------



## Rubyfox

Kari said:


> :love4: WOW!! She is soooo beautiful!!! Thank you for posting a pic of her. :love5:


ok glad you like it.


----------



## rach

oh wow what a beautiful baby.
when do you get her? I love her.


----------



## Rubyfox

On the 17th March... :wave:


----------



## azusaheart

I wish you all the best. She is a pretty pup.


----------



## Courtney

She is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ory&C

Well, this was a scam after all!! :evil: I feel so angry and I don't know why people can do such a thing......that is just unbelievable, how many cons there are these days. That just proves us even more NOT to EVER buy a dog unless the breeder was recommended by your official Chihuahua Club!!!!


----------



## *Sarah*

Ory&C said:


> Well, this was a scam after all!! :evil: I feel so angry and I don't know why people can do such a thing......that is just unbelievable, how many cons there are these days. That just proves us even more NOT to EVER buy a dog unless the breeder was recommended by your official Chihuahua Club!!!!


maybe next time people will heed warnings if something doesnt look right then question it and it was strange that puppy was never with it's mother, the other dogs never being around but there was a maltese and silky in the photos after the pup had kennel cough and just some of the stuff said let alone how dodgy the photos looked, this is why I always recommend going to the KC hopefully people will listen from now on, I do feel sorry for Julie tho


----------



## Ory&C

I feel sorry for Julie as well.... and extremely mad at people!!! :evil: It was a lesson to learn, and even though it's hurtful, we've learned something new. Something i've always been saying..... meet th breeder even before puppies arrive, check him out at your official Club, continue visiting him and become friends....... it takes a lot of time and energy to get the right pup, but it's worth it!!


----------



## *Sarah*

Ory&C said:


> I feel sorry for Julie as well.... and extremely mad at people!!! :evil: It was a lesson to learn, and even though it's hurtful, we've learned something new. Something i've always been saying..... meet th breeder even before puppies arrive, check him out at your official Club, continue visiting him and become friends....... it takes a lot of time and energy to get the right pup, but it's worth it!!


well said Christina, there is no such thing as an easy or cheap puppy it takes a lot to find the right breeder and always visit the pup at least once before agreeing to purchace them, I visited both my boys at least twice before I brought them home and one of the breeders I had got a puppy from previously and Zero still goes to visit my breeder so they can see him growing up every couple of months and I send regular photos.


----------



## Nona

Ory&C said:


> Well, this was a scam after all!! :evil: I feel so angry and I don't know why people can do such a thing......that is just unbelievable, how many cons there are these days. That just proves us even more NOT to EVER buy a dog unless the breeder was recommended by your official Chihuahua Club!!!!


What happened? I don't see any suggestion that it was a scam?? Have I missed a post or something?


----------



## ddansik

what happed ?? I did not see a post were it was a scam either


----------



## *Tiffany*

i have been wondering what happened too??? :? :?


----------



## *Sarah*

I was told it was announced it was a hoax on the "other" site, but from what I understand and was told it was 100% a hoax the pup wasnt real :roll: hehe it's the UK msn-line


----------



## *Tiffany*

what do u mean she wasnt real. thats so messed up, people are so mean. luckily she didnt give them any money...right???


----------



## *Sarah*

Rocky said:


> what do u mean she wasnt real. thats so messed up, people are so mean. luckily she didnt give them any money...right???


That I dont know all I know is I was informed it was actually a hoax, not quite sure what the person got out of it tho.


----------



## *Tiffany*

oh yeah thats what i was wondering. maybe to get attention???? how wierd? :?


----------



## ~Jessie~

It is very weird. This person even posted a photo of themself on the other forum, and recently posted up pictures of their new "litter." I feel horrible for Julie; she is such a great person and she shouldn't have to go through this.


----------



## Kristin

Wow, I feel left out lol. I tell ya, ya don't come on for a few hours and this is what happens! I'm a little confused...but...yeah...at least ya'll found 'em out.


----------



## Ory&C

I wish I knew more myself, but unfortunately the only thing I know is that it was a scam.  I'm sure Julie will come and tell more (if she feel up for it of course) once she feels better.

I still think people have to much time in their hands and don't know what else to do...... as long as they get some attention they'll do anything, even lie! :x


----------



## Rubyfox

Hi guys, thanks for all your concern, I was indeed scammed. Even though most people told me I still carried on, I will listen next time I promise.
I traveled from Lancaster to London, then got a tube to Liverpool station then another train to brentwood, and back again. Travelling from 8.15 am to around 8.45pm. I lost a day and alot of money traveling down.
How stupid I feel and angry, I had spoken to her the night before to make sure all was going well. Arrrrrr.
My youngest son was the most upset as she was going to be his puppy.
I had to take a day away from the pc as I just needed the time to think.
Anyway I have learnt the hard way. :twisted:


----------



## Nona

Julie it's understandable you wanted a day away from it all, after that long trip you must have been so angry and upset, I can only imagine how you must feel...and your poor son, it must be tough for him to understand  

I hope you will still look for an adition to your pack. Don't let it put you off hun'. 

~x~


----------



## Katie

im so sorry you were scammed and are going through this. i cant imagine how id feel if i was in your position. i hope that lady can be reported and stopped from what shes doing and i hope you find another puppy soon.


----------



## Alisha

What exactly was the point of the scam :? ??

I'm realy sorry this happened to you & your family


----------



## My3Girls

Im so sorry to hear this was scam


----------



## iluvmyvikin

i am INCREDIBLY MAD at this!!
this is so *insert cuss word here* RIDICULOUS!
i can't believe someone would scam such a great lady and her little boy.. these kind of people need to have the *insert cuss word here* beat out of them!
i hope so much that you will be able to find a pup and that you all live the happiest life possible together!!


----------



## lalaNlucky

i had a gut feeling that she was using some random person from onlines pics of their dog.


----------



## Kari

I'm sorry to hear it was a scam Julie.  I am a firm believer in Karma, what goes around comes around!! :twisted:


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Rubyfox said:


> I love the pics, thanks for keeping me up-dated. I like to see how she is growing. LOL


OH JULIE! **frowns and cries ** 

I AM SOOOOOOOO SORRY!  Anything I can do?


----------



## Kari

This is the same Chardonnay in question. It was all a scam.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Kari said:


> This is the same Chardonnay in question. It was all a scam.


OMG! I probably should not post what I want to say. But I will say this, " :cussing: :cussing: :angry5: :angry4: :cussing: :cussing: ."

JULIE! I AM SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY!  We can all rally up and kick this persons butt for Julie, right? :twisted: :twisted: The first Chi-Person Mob in history! LET'S DO IT!


----------



## CM Katie

*has a few choice words for the scammer* :evil: :evil: :evil: 

What kind of sick, demented person does that?? That's really sad that she has nothing better to do with her time.

:angry4: :angry4: :angry4: :angry4: :angry4: :angry4: :angry4: 

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Rubyfox

Thanks everyone I am so glad most of the members on here are nice and caring people and not all like her.... :twisted: 
I will get another one day and this time it will be for real.


----------



## trixiesmom

My granddaughter, Ebony and I love the little dress and the wet puppy pics.


----------



## Bijou

Katie 18 said:


> What kind of sick, demented person does that??


A very mentally ill person, that's who. Anyone who would do such a thing is completely mentally sick. I mean a "call the men in the white coats" type!


----------



## tasel

Sooooooo sorry for you Julie. I did pm you last week to see whether you got her and you did tell me you were getting her the next day... I did wonder whether the people on this forum living in London (like me!) should have checked her (the "breeder") before you come all the way (which in future may be a good idea!), but I was always hoping it would turn out fine, even though others warned you. That said, I knew Chi pups in London are rare (well, I had to venture out twice to get my little ones), and would never be offered so cheap.

I was quite surprised when she said that she lived near Talbot Square in London (near Hyde Park and Paddington). Judging by the pics, that flat was quite large, and that area of London is not well-known for really big flats, unless you spend like a million or so! Now that you told us that you had to venture all the way to Brentwood... I would have warned you, as that is somewhere totally different. 

It’s so sad people do this. It happened to me, too, that I thought I was getting a puppy but ended up not getting her (though she was promised to me, and I was going to pick her up the next day). I was told the lady’s husband had sold her. Then, I was told about a scam, where some people are apparently in contact with puppy farms, and try selling you a “home-reared puppy”. However, if their deals with the puppy farm fall through, they have to come up with excuses… maybe we were both scammed that way?!?

Anyway, I do hope you will find your puppy soon.

Take care,
Tina


----------



## Rubyfox

Thanks everyone, I know Tina I may-be should of ask someone to check it out...  
I dont think I will travel down that far again for a pup but I am still looking out for a female one so if anyone know of any comming up please pm me.


----------



## iluvmyvikin

i seriously wanna beat the pulp out of that moron still! and have beenie and freia pee on her head!
i am still so incredibly sad this happened.. you really seem to be such a wonderful person and i hate hate hate hate hate how bad things happen to good people! 
i know this will probably make it even better when you finally get your ltitle girl but i think i'll always be angry that this happened! :evil: 
i hope this woman rots in h#ll for what she did.. i can't fathom how someone can do this..!!
is ur little boy doing better at all? 
*huge hugs from across the pond*


----------



## Rubyfox

iluvmyvikin said:


> i seriously wanna beat the pulp out of that moron still! and have beenie and freia pee on her head!
> i am still so incredibly sad this happened.. you really seem to be such a wonderful person and i hate hate hate hate hate how bad things happen to good people!
> i know this will probably make it even better when you finally get your ltitle girl but i think i'll always be angry that this happened! :evil:
> i hope this woman rots in h#ll for what she did.. i can't fathom how someone can do this..!!
> is ur little boy doing better at all?
> *huge hugs from across the pond*


Awww thank you that was so sweet of you. :wave:


----------



## Bo

I am sooo sorry Rubyfox 

You must have had a dreadfull day. I feel so bad, since we both are buying long distance dogs. You have been congradulating me on my new puppy, while you didn´t get yours after all. I am so sorry.
I hope you find your new puppy soon.


----------



## Rubyfox

I am looking all the time.  Thanks Bo :wave:


----------



## Alisha

I allready asked this but could someone explain to me why the scam ??? :? It's awfully mean & I'm terribly sorry this happened to you & your son  but what does the scammer get out of it ??


----------



## Rubyfox

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I allready asked this but could someone explain to me why the scam ??? :? It's awfully mean & I'm terribly sorry this happened to you & your son  but what does the scammer get out of it ??


This person must get nothing but kicks out of it,, first she promised another member a puppy then said it had died and sent off some money to her for a deposit and then I crossed the uk to get my pup,or so I thought after buying food, toys ,ect for it and my family getting very excited about it. I think she probably got ofered more money for the pup or else she was completely messed up altogether and never even had any pups for sale in the first place and used other peoples pictures. How many more people has she done this to, she is just sick.
Not all scams are for money.


----------



## sullysmum

Or her friend who was supposed to be getting attached to it might have got it??


----------



## Alisha

I'm so sorry this happened to you  I ws just curious as to why someone would do this :? Some people really need to get a life huh they just love to make others miserable


----------



## Rubyfox

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you  I ws just curious as to why someone would do this :? Some people really need to get a life huh they just love to make others miserable


I know, I am enjoying searching for another and have found one or two that are due soon so once again fingers crossed.


----------



## Alisha

Fingers crossed for you :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Julie, I am so sorry.  You are the last person in the world that deserved something like this to happen.

That person is sick. I'm not even going to say what I would like to say about them. :evil:


----------



## princess_ella

me too i like to know which breeder this is for the future as not to rec.and remove from my favorite list if you rather pm me you can do that i really hate when people do this to anyone.


----------



## kitty

I too am very sorry to hear that it turned out to be a scam an I am wishing you all the best of luck with your search for a new lil girl!


----------

